# Dogs and Golf Carts



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone else have a V obsessed with your golf cart? Ellie will stop anything she is doing if you tell her "let's go in the golf cart". She will squall at the top of her lungs non-stop if you take the golf cart out without her. She would rather ride in the cart than in the car and she is better behaved in the cart. She learned early on that she has to sit or lie down, no standing. She also will not try to jump out, even after squirrels. She will, however, try to get in someone else's cart if ours is not around! We have a lot of neighbors with dogs that seem to enjoy golf cart rides as well, but Ellie REALLY loves the cart.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

That is soooooo adorable! Oso has no experience with golf carts, but Ellie just looks beautiful and happy in hers.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha! So cute! I'm afraid if I brought him to the golf range or golf course that he might swallow those golf balls!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

She is a proud

Dandy pants 

Great looking mate

we twin turbo all are carts and get kicked off the courses playing

there a tad stuffy for a Viking :

and we like them Gators ;D


----------



## Rustysmama (Jun 30, 2013)

We live in a small country club community and most of our neighbors have golf carts, as do we. It is Rusty's favorite car ever! Luckily, everyone knows Rusty and seems to welcome an unexpected passenger. He rarely has an opportunity to actually drive, although willing. Sometimes he decides that the cart is just too slow, and jumps off to explore while we make our way around. (We don't take him on the course). Several friends have given him rides back to the house, when he was younger and occasionally wandered off.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We don't play golf or live near a course. We bought the cart to take with us when we travel in our RV. It is fun to ride around at night checking out the campground or visiting people. There might be a few adult beverages involved on occasion. : 

When Ellie was maybe three months old, I was looking for new things to do with her and decide to try the golf cart. The first few times, we just rode around on our property until she understood she had to stay seated or lay down. Now, we ride all over the place in our quiet little rural neighborhood. Hubby may have to upgrade us to a 4WD golf cart so we can bust off on some trails.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No golf cart available here... but I'm sure it's the kind of ride Willie would just love! Looks like Ellie is having a blast!! ;D ;D ;D

And, to Rustysmama: i noticed that this was your first post, so WELCOME to the forums!! Any pictures of Rusty you might like to share?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's had no experience with golf carts, but she's certainly a dab hand at finding golf balls when I take clubs into back field


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FL - golf cart 4 PIKE = a ATV with poorly dressed people wearing weird cloths and no long guns - in a bird Field the only way 2 ride !!!!!!!!!


----------

